# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  09 Nov 2011: Huawei-G6150, G6, G7007 fast direct unlock released

## mohamed73

*Huawei-G6150, G6, G7007 fast direct unlock released * .Huawei-G6150 fast direct unlock released
.Huawei-G6 fast direct unlock released
.Huawei-G7007 fast direct unlock released
.Fly-B430 model included in list
.security area repair improved (38 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated 
Please, post here your test reports, it's very important for us to see it. 
P.S.
Many thanks to Mr. Nexuss for his final test !    *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

